# Milan: Li ha rifiutato un'offerta da 450 milioni di euro. Spunta Xia



## admin (27 Maggio 2018)

Come riportato da La Repubblica in edicola oggi, 27 maggio 2017, Yonghong Li, nonostante sia accerchiato, ha appena rifiutato una proposta da 450 milioni di euro, per rilevare il Milan. *Li non vuole scendere sotto i 750 milioni di euro*. Ed ha rifiutato anche un'altra offerta, con la quale sarebbe rimasto *socio di minoranza*. Li aspetta tempi migliori per vendere, ed anche una eventuale quotazione in borsa. Ma il club va a picco.

Il club è nel caso. *Fininvest* non ha intenzione di pagare l'eventuale multa mentre il Milan è diviso in *due fazioni*: ieri c'è stata una *riunione tra Fassone, Patuano e Scaroni* che studiano il modo per isolare i *cinesi i* quali, invece, non vogliono cedere il Milan ma, anzi, rastrellare soldi nella loro patria o negli Emirati Arabi per provare a tamponare la falla. E c'è un nome nuovo, dopo quelli di Bee e Li: un tale* Xia*, disposto ad investire 250 milioni di euro.

La pista russa è stata congelata mentre sono rispuntati gli arabi guidati da Al Falasi.


----------



## danjr (27 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Repubblica in edicola oggi, 27 maggio 2017, Yonghong Li, nonostante sia accerchiato, ha appena rifiutato una proposta da 450 milioni di euro, per rilevare il Milan. *Li non vuole scendere sotto i 750 milioni di euro*. Ed ha rifiutato anche un'altra offerta, con la quale sarebbe rimasto *socio di minoranza*. Li aspetta tempi migliori per vendere, ed anche una eventuale quotazione in borsa. Ma il club va a picco.
> 
> Il club è nel caso. *Fininvest* non ha intenzione di pagare l'eventuale multa mentre il Milan è diviso in *due fazioni*: ieri c'è stata una *riunione tra Fassone, Patuano e Scaroni* che studiano il modo per isolare i *cinesi i* quali, invece, non vogliono cedere il Milan ma, anzi, rastrellare soldi nella loro patria o negli Emirati Arabi per provare a tamponare la falla. E c'è un nome nuovo, dopo quelli di Bee e Li: un tale* Xia*, disposto ad investire 250 milioni di euro.
> 
> La pista russa è stata congelata mentre sono rispuntati gli arabi guidati da Al Falasi.



Che schifo questa società, che schifo. Prego perch la UEFA ci dia almeno 4 anni di squalifica e la FIGC minacci l'iscrizione al campionato


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Maggio 2018)

Come avvoltoi sulla Nostra carcassa


----------



## Love (27 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Che schifo questa società, che schifo. Prego perch la UEFA ci dia almeno 4 anni di squalifica e la FIGC minacci l'iscrizione al campionato



e che concludi scusa...4 anni di esclusione dalle coppe...ma sei folle...sei o non sei tifoso del Milan...


----------



## danjr (27 Maggio 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> e che concludi scusa...4 anni di esclusione dalle coppe...ma sei folle...sei o non sei tifoso del Milan...



Concludo la fine di tutti questi avventurieri sconosciuti. Poi leggevo che le pene possono sempre essere ridiscusse con cambi di proprietà, se ci rifletti è la soluzione migliore


----------



## Love (27 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Concludo la fine di tutti questi avventurieri sconosciuti. Poi leggevo che le pene possono sempre essere ridiscusse con cambi di proprietà, se ci rifletti è la soluzione migliore



assolutamente no...sarebbe la fine del Milan...


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Repubblica in edicola oggi, 27 maggio 2017, Yonghong Li, nonostante sia accerchiato, ha appena rifiutato una proposta da 450 milioni di euro, per rilevare il Milan. *Li non vuole scendere sotto i 750 milioni di euro*. Ed ha rifiutato anche un'altra offerta, con la quale sarebbe rimasto *socio di minoranza*. Li aspetta tempi migliori per vendere, ed anche una eventuale quotazione in borsa. Ma il club va a picco.
> 
> Il club è nel caso. *Fininvest* non ha intenzione di pagare l'eventuale multa mentre il Milan è diviso in *due fazioni*: ieri c'è stata una *riunione tra Fassone, Patuano e Scaroni* che studiano il modo per isolare i *cinesi i* quali, invece, non vogliono cedere il Milan ma, anzi, rastrellare soldi nella loro patria o negli Emirati Arabi per provare a tamponare la falla. E c'è un nome nuovo, dopo quelli di Bee e Li: un tale* Xia*, disposto ad investire 250 milioni di euro.
> 
> La pista russa è stata congelata mentre sono rispuntati gli arabi guidati da Al Falasi.



Resistente sto poveraccio


----------



## 7vinte (27 Maggio 2018)

Al Falasi è Al Maktoum


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Repubblica in edicola oggi, 27 maggio 2017, Yonghong Li, nonostante sia accerchiato, ha appena rifiutato una proposta da 450 milioni di euro, per rilevare il Milan. *Li non vuole scendere sotto i 750 milioni di euro*. Ed ha rifiutato anche un'altra offerta, con la quale sarebbe rimasto *socio di minoranza*. Li aspetta tempi migliori per vendere, ed anche una eventuale quotazione in borsa. Ma il club va a picco.
> 
> Il club è nel caso. *Fininvest* non ha intenzione di pagare l'eventuale multa mentre il Milan è diviso in *due fazioni*: ieri c'è stata una *riunione tra Fassone, Patuano e Scaroni* che studiano il modo per isolare i *cinesi i* quali, invece, non vogliono cedere il Milan ma, anzi, rastrellare soldi nella loro patria o negli Emirati Arabi per provare a tamponare la falla. E c'è un nome nuovo, dopo quelli di Bee e Li: un tale* Xia*, disposto ad investire 250 milioni di euro.
> 
> La pista russa è stata congelata mentre sono rispuntati gli arabi guidati da Al Falasi.



Questo folle vuole continuare ad attingere al tombino senza palesarsi.


----------



## Garrincha (27 Maggio 2018)

Aspetta tempi migliori


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Resistente sto poveraccio



Peccato che non hai lo stesso acume in politica


----------



## Goro (27 Maggio 2018)

Ogni giorno che passa è un danno per il club, con questa lotta interna... Poi ci si chiede perchè la UEFA ce l'abbia con Lì, si sta vedendo il grande comportamento di questo uomo, davvero affidabile


----------



## Roccoro (27 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questo folle vuole continuare ad attingere al tombino senza palesarsi.



Tony xia è il proprietario dell'aston villa, quindi già occupato in un club europeo....comunque spero che la faccenda si possa risolvere con o senza il cambio di proprietà per garantire l'accesso all'Europa league


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Maggio 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Peccato che non hai lo stesso acume in politica



Grazie e altrettanto


----------



## danjr (27 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Resistente sto poveraccio



Se ne deve andare


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Repubblica in edicola oggi, 27 maggio 2017, Yonghong Li, nonostante sia accerchiato, ha appena rifiutato una proposta da 450 milioni di euro, per rilevare il Milan. *Li non vuole scendere sotto i 750 milioni di euro*. Ed ha rifiutato anche un'altra offerta, con la quale sarebbe rimasto *socio di minoranza*. Li aspetta tempi migliori per vendere, ed anche una eventuale quotazione in borsa. Ma il club va a picco.
> 
> Il club è nel caso. *Fininvest* non ha intenzione di pagare l'eventuale multa mentre il Milan è diviso in *due fazioni*: ieri c'è stata una *riunione tra Fassone, Patuano e Scaroni* che studiano il modo per isolare i *cinesi i* quali, invece, non vogliono cedere il Milan ma, anzi, rastrellare soldi nella loro patria o negli Emirati Arabi per provare a tamponare la falla. E c'è un nome nuovo, dopo quelli di Bee e Li: un tale* Xia*, disposto ad investire 250 milioni di euro.
> 
> La pista russa è stata congelata mentre sono rispuntati gli arabi guidati da Al Falasi.



Un massacro per il Milan, peggio delle mie peggiori previsioni. L'unica possibilità per Fassone di riabilitarsi, anche se solo in parte, è trovare il modo di far fuori questo pazzo scatenato di un cinese. Anche se questo valutare il Milan cifre spropositate e volere solo soci di minoranza mi ricorda qualcun altro...un altro pazzo nano.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se ne deve andare



Mah, vediamo come finisce quest'estate


----------



## goleador 70 (27 Maggio 2018)

Sto Xia sarebbe Tony Xia proprietario dell'Aston Villa?


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Maggio 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Un massacro per il Milan, peggio delle mie peggiori previsioni. L'unica possibilità per Fassone di riabilitarsi, anche se solo in parte, è trovare il modo di far fuori questo pazzo scatenato di un cinese. Anche se questo valutare il Milan cifre spropositate e volere solo soci di minoranza mi ricorda qualcun altro...un altro pazzo nano.



Forse qualcuno se ne dimentica quando parla, ma Fassone è un dipendente di Yonghong Li, cosa dovrebbe fare? Cacciarlo? Ma se è stato messi li a fare l'AD proprio dai cinesi, li difenderà a tutti i costi.


----------



## luis4 (27 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Che schifo questa società, che schifo. Prego perch la UEFA ci dia almeno 4 anni di squalifica e la FIGC minacci l'iscrizione al campionato



non ci sarà una squalifica di 4 anni massimo 1 e la figc conosce elliot.


----------



## bmb (27 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Maggio 2018)

Berlusconi non scendeva sotto il miliardo; Li non scende sotto i 750; speriamo che il prossimo, sempre comprando in debito, voglia non scendere sotto i 500; quindi, quello dopo ancora, sempre comprando in debito, voglia non scendere sotto i 250. Insomma, tra qualche annetto dovremmo riuscire ad avere una società senza debiti e trasparente


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Forse qualcuno se ne dimentica quando parla, ma Fassone è un dipendente di Yonghong Li, cosa dovrebbe fare? Cacciarlo? Ma se è stato messi li a fare l'AD proprio dai cinesi, li difenderà a tutti i costi.



Ma infatti è un'ipotesi non mia, è ventilata da molti però fatico a crederci, a parte che sono convinto che pur potendo, Fassone non avrebbe comunque le palle di far fuori nessuno. Poi sullo sfondo c'è sempre la possibilità che il nano di Arcore sia ancora dietro tutto, non l'ho definitivamente accantonata.


----------



## danjr (27 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> non ci sarà una squalifica di 4 anni massimo 1 e la figc conosce elliot.



Con due anni si può pensare ad una tranquilla salvezza e poi far giocare tutti giovani valorizzando qualcuno


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Repubblica in edicola oggi, 27 maggio 2017, Yonghong Li, nonostante sia accerchiato, ha appena rifiutato una proposta da 450 milioni di euro, per rilevare il Milan. *Li non vuole scendere sotto i 750 milioni di euro*. Ed ha rifiutato anche un'altra offerta, con la quale sarebbe rimasto *socio di minoranza*. Li aspetta tempi migliori per vendere, ed anche una eventuale quotazione in borsa. Ma il club va a picco.
> 
> Il club è nel caso. *Fininvest* non ha intenzione di pagare l'eventuale multa mentre il Milan è diviso in *due fazioni*: ieri c'è stata una *riunione tra Fassone, Patuano e Scaroni* che studiano il modo per isolare i *cinesi i* quali, invece, non vogliono cedere il Milan ma, anzi, rastrellare soldi nella loro patria o negli Emirati Arabi per provare a tamponare la falla. E c'è un nome nuovo, dopo quelli di Bee e Li: un tale* Xia*, disposto ad investire 250 milioni di euro.
> 
> La pista russa è stata congelata mentre sono rispuntati gli arabi guidati da Al Falasi.



Se queste negoziazioni (al di la delle cifre e dei protagonisti) sono vere, abbiamo la conferma di essere in mano a un uomo d'affari che ha acquistato il Milan per poi venderlo in tempi medio-brevi ed ottenerne un lauto profitto. Il famoso progetto sarebbe quindi fumo negli occhi di noi tifosi.

Stiamo a vedere.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Maggio 2018)

Se Li non accetta 450 milioni significa che non venderà mai. Ad Ottobre il Milan varrà meno di 400 milioni quando finirà in mano ad Elliot, solo uno stolto potrebbe pensare di offrire molto di più adesso. 450 ancora ci stanno se non vuoi noie durante l'eventuale asta, ma di più non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo.


----------



## Nico1975 (27 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Repubblica in edicola oggi, 27 maggio 2017, Yonghong Li, nonostante sia accerchiato, ha appena rifiutato una proposta da 450 milioni di euro, per rilevare il Milan. *Li non vuole scendere sotto i 750 milioni di euro*. Ed ha rifiutato anche un'altra offerta, con la quale sarebbe rimasto *socio di minoranza*. Li aspetta tempi migliori per vendere, ed anche una eventuale quotazione in borsa. Ma il club va a picco.
> 
> Il club è nel caso. *Fininvest* non ha intenzione di pagare l'eventuale multa mentre il Milan è diviso in *due fazioni*: ieri c'è stata una *riunione tra Fassone, Patuano e Scaroni* che studiano il modo per isolare i *cinesi i* quali, invece, non vogliono cedere il Milan ma, anzi, rastrellare soldi nella loro patria o negli Emirati Arabi per provare a tamponare la falla. E c'è un nome nuovo, dopo quelli di Bee e Li: un tale* Xia*, disposto ad investire 250 milioni di euro.
> 
> La pista russa è stata congelata mentre sono rispuntati gli arabi guidati da Al Falasi.



comunque non se ne può più di questi possibili investitori : Bee, Lee, Xia. Ma uno vero, in carne e ossa con un nome e un cognome chiaro è una società vera alle spalle esiste? O dovremo continuare fino allo sfinimento con prestanome ?


----------



## goleador 70 (27 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Se Li non accetta 450 milioni significa che non venderà mai. Ad Ottobre il Milan varrà meno di 400 milioni quando finirà in mano ad Elliot, solo uno stolto potrebbe pensare di offrire molto di più adesso. 450 ancora ci stanno se non vuoi noie durante l'eventuale asta, ma di più non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo.



È evidente che non è vero e questa offerta è una bufala


----------



## Roccoro (27 Maggio 2018)

Il salvatore(?) di Mister Li


----------



## Shmuk (27 Maggio 2018)

Credo che lo Xia sarebbe un altro, magari un condomino del nostro LI...


----------



## diavolo (27 Maggio 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Il salvatore(?) di Mister Li



Un anno fa su Twitter scrisse:"Preoccupato per il gioco d’azzardo. Un sincero in bocca al lupo al Milan e ai suoi tifosi"


----------



## mandraghe (27 Maggio 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Un ano fa su Twitter scrisse:"Preoccupato per il gioco d’azzardo. Un sincero in bocca al lupo al Milan e ai suoi tifosi"



Di chi stai parlando? Queste dichiarazioni mi sono sfuggite.


----------



## diavolo (27 Maggio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Di chi stai parlando? Queste dichiarazioni mi sono sfuggite.



Del tizio in foto,Tony Xia,che tra l'altro è proprietario nonché presidente dell'Aston Villa.


----------



## sacchino (27 Maggio 2018)

Solo a noi capitano quelli che non se ne vogliono più andare?


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (27 Maggio 2018)

Ma grazie che ha rifiutato 450 milioni, ne ha dati 700 per comprare il milan e altri 300 deve
ridarli a Elliott, in totale si è indebitato per un miliardo di euro, che ci fà con soli 450 milioni???


----------



## mandraghe (27 Maggio 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Del tizio in foto,Tony Xia,che tra l'altro è proprietario nonché presidente dell'Aston Villa.



Grazie, non lo conoscevo. 

Quindi esistono cinesi proprietari di squadre di calcio conosciuti e con soldi veri


----------



## __king george__ (27 Maggio 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Un anno fa su Twitter scrisse:"Preoccupato per il gioco d’azzardo. Un sincero in bocca al lupo al Milan e ai suoi tifosi"



lo ricordo bene....e anche li vai di prese in giro,derisioni,offese,ecc e vabbè.....


----------



## fra29 (27 Maggio 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Solo a noi capitano quelli che non se ne vogliono più andare?



Appunto.. almeno che chi “non se ne vuole andare” in realtà sia sempre la stessa persona...


----------



## sacchino (27 Maggio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Appunto.. almeno che chi “non se ne vuole andare” in realtà sia sempre la stessa persona...



Parli di B ?


----------



## Giangy (27 Maggio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Appunto.. almeno che chi “non se ne vuole andare” in realtà sia sempre la stessa persona...



È quello che pensa anche certa gente... nel senso che secondo tanti il Milan è sempre di B con rigiro di denaro tipo in qualche paese come le Isole Cayman, mentre il cinese pensano sia una figura tipo come Bee messo lì da B come presidente.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Repubblica in edicola oggi, 27 maggio 2017, Yonghong Li, nonostante sia accerchiato, ha appena rifiutato una proposta da 450 milioni di euro, per rilevare il Milan. *Li non vuole scendere sotto i 750 milioni di euro*. Ed ha rifiutato anche un'altra offerta, con la quale sarebbe rimasto *socio di minoranza*. Li aspetta tempi migliori per vendere, ed anche una eventuale quotazione in borsa. Ma il club va a picco.
> 
> Il club è nel caso. *Fininvest* non ha intenzione di pagare l'eventuale multa mentre il Milan è diviso in *due fazioni*: ieri c'è stata una *riunione tra Fassone, Patuano e Scaroni* che studiano il modo per isolare i *cinesi i* quali, invece, non vogliono cedere il Milan ma, anzi, rastrellare soldi nella loro patria o negli Emirati Arabi per provare a tamponare la falla. E c'è un nome nuovo, dopo quelli di Bee e Li: un tale* Xia*, disposto ad investire 250 milioni di euro.
> 
> La pista russa è stata congelata mentre sono rispuntati gli arabi guidati da Al Falasi.



Fa bene a rifiutare


----------



## ilcondompelato (27 Maggio 2018)

Solo uno sceicco potrebbe farmi riaccendere la passione.
Prima cosa da fare è ****.re sulla pagani di zhang e assumerlo come dog sitter


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (28 Maggio 2018)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ma grazie che ha rifiutato 450 milioni, ne ha dati 700 per comprare il milan e altri 300 deve
> ridarli a Elliott, in totale si è indebitato per un miliardo di euro, che ci fà con soli 450 milioni???


Le cifre mi sa che non sono proprio queste, ma comunque sì, ha speso ben di più di 450 mln, ha ragione a non vendere


----------

